# Impossible De Restaurer Un Ipod Touch



## imthebestcool (18 Juillet 2011)

Configuration Système : Core 2 Duo 1.83 GHz, 4 GB 667 DDR2, 750 HDD
Système d'exploitation de l'ordinateur : Mac OS X Snow Leopard
Type d'appareil : iPod Touch 4G
Version de l'OS : Indéfini (Problème)

Problème:

Donc Bonjour, Aujourd'hui j'ai tenter de mettre a jour mon iPod Touch 4G, Mais mon Mac mini ne peux pas le restaure, non pas un erreur de iTunes, Mais bien la barre qui stop proche de la fin, impossible de résoudre ce problème, j'ai déconnecter tout mes USB redémarrer l'ordinateur mis sans succès, je les laisser durant 2 jours mais sans résultats il est toujours pris la !

Quelqu'un a une idées 

Merci Beaucoup!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Ton Mac est-il à jour ?

Si ITunes n'est pas à jour, il ne peut pas installer la dernière version en date d'IOS.

Seb


----------



## p.boussaguet (19 Juillet 2011)

Même problème avec mon ipod touch 1G et un firmware téléchargé sur le net.
iTunes à jour bien sûr.


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Et en supprimant l'iOS (présent sur le Mac) et en forçant iTunes à le retélécharger ?

_Bizarre d'avoir un OS (tout du moins iTunes) en anglais et d'avoir la date en français :°)_


----------

